# NC - Buckhorn Lithia Water - Bullock, NC



## Flaschenjager (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello all and Happy Holidays - 
 This was my pick (second pick of three) a couple of weeks ago on a group dig. I've seen them mentioned on NC websites and such, but not embossed like this. Has anyone seen this variation or any info. on this type? 

 Attn: *Pontiled * (Mike Russell) or anyone who can help ---

 It has (curved) BUCKHORN - then this is the odd section: circled around monogram initials - BUCKHORN LITHIA WATER CO. - HENDERSON, N.C. (<----weird part) - then larger embossing again: LITHIA WATER // BULLOCK N.C.

 Thanks for looking.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Dec 25, 2004)

Here's a closer look at the middle section and the monogram area, which is different than the ones that I've seen before. Note the "Henderson, N.C."


----------



## David E (Dec 26, 2004)

Close to it   
 Buffalo Lithia Water Round 10" and 11" Aqua or Clear  $6.00 to $10.00
 Buffalo Mineral Springs Water Aqua 10"  $8.00 to $20.00
 Don't trust pricing in this book

 Dave


----------



## idigjars (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice bottle[]


----------



## Pontiled (Dec 26, 2004)

Meech, I'm sure you have a rare one here.  I cannot say that I've ever seen one or even heard of one.  Oh yes, we live in Henderson too!  It has to date to a period when Henderson was more of a "railroad" town than now.  I wouldn't even try to place a value on one that is *truly* rare like this one.

 You have a real goodie!


----------



## Flaschenjager (Dec 26, 2004)

*David E * - Thanks for the help, but this is a totally different company/location. We dig/find many Buffalo variations and on a regular basis. Buffalo Lithia Water bottles can be found in just about every antique shop or flea market, at least in Virginia. Hence the pricing you quoted. Harder to find variations of this bottle will, of course demand more. Most shops, etc. have inflated prices on these.

*idigjars* - Thanks.

*Pontiled* - I've researched this bottle a good bit and this is the limited info. I have. I've seen one that sold and was mentioned on the (I think) Raleigh, NC website. It had an original label (on back opposite of embossing) and a Buckhorn tag attached to it's top/neck. A Buckhorn label (ONLY) sold for $37 on eBay, less than a week ago!!![:-] Before researching this bottle, I thought that it was more on the common side rather than rare. I sort of think this variation, with the center embossment, is at least scarce. I will email the SBC (Southeast Bottle Club) when time allows and see what they have to say. Hopefully, they will think it's a goodie also. Thanks for the reply Mike.


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 30, 2004)

Meech, Reggie Lynch should be able to give you an exact price range for your bottle. Slimdigger


----------



## Flaschenjager (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Bruce,
 You know me, I'm not really interested in it's value. From a learning point of view (history), I'd like to know if this variation is seen much or at all. I will email Reggie when I get more time and if he doesn't know, then maybe he'll know someone who will. Thanks.


 Happy New Year to all!!!


----------

